# Terremoto en Chile.. Chilenos del foro comunicarse mediante este post



## ls2k (Mar 4, 2010)

hola amigos del foro, como es seguro que ya saben, el pasado 27 de febrero cerca de las 3:35 de la madrugada un poderoso terremoto azoto casi un 55% de la superficie chilena, el epicentro Concepcion, arrojo una graduacion sismica de 9.8 grados Richtter En la costa se producieron 2 tsunamis que desbastaron las playas que hasta el viernes eran hermosas existen millones de danmificados y miles de muertos. por favor, si alguien del foro es compatriota chileno por favor comemnte su esxperiencia aqui para saber si se encuentran bien y commo esta la situacion en  el sector donde habita  por favor se los pido mi experiencia fue muy fuerte, he visto varias viviendas de concreto desplomarse, edificios hundirse e inclinarse gritos de gente y material perdido, por favor comuniquense los chilenos.. unamonos todos en este post..

muchas gracias..

ls2k


----------



## maligno (Mar 4, 2010)

hola compañero.
pues recien hoy tengo servicio de electricidad y telefono, me he paseado por Concepcion y Talcahuano y la cosa realmente se ve muy mal, la carencia es grande y los pobladores se portaron pesimo, tengo el extraño lujo de ser habitante de la poblacion donde empezaron los saqueos a los supermercados, primero por comida, despues por otros productos, luego los cajeros automaticos y finalmente desmantelaron todo , no perdonaron ni las tasas de baño... aparte de eso en Conce calleron o quedaron en muy al pie todos los edificios nuevos de mas de 10 pisos y despues de desocupar los locales comerciales, LOS QUEMARON.
Compañero la catastrofe producida por los habitantes, ha superado pero por creces lo q la naturaleza hizo.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola compañeros... lamento mucho por las familias afectadas por el maldito terremoto q ha matado cerca d 800 personas en nuestro pais!!! Siento mucho en verdad por los afectados y quiero saber si algun miembro sabe o tenga alguna informacion como para poder ayudar a las familias con mas problemas, yo soy de Santiago ,, no puedo hacer mucho pero espero ayudar 

*maligno*: he visto en las noticias lo de los saqueos y concuerdo contigo!!!! No puede ser q los chilenos nos comportemos asi y apoyo tu causa,,,, los edificios construidos recientemente se caen como como piedras pudridas, y aqui en Santiago q el terremoto fue menor TAMBIEN SE CAYERON DEPARTAMENTOS CONSTRUIDOS HACE 5 AÑOS!!!! en verdad esto es un problema muy grave!!!!
 SALUDOS


----------



## maligno (Mar 4, 2010)

no les dije lo afectado q me siento y les tengo q contar, que por razon de fuerza tambien entre a un supermercado a tomar alimentos, me costo mucho decidirme, por asunto de principios me fue muy penoso dar el primer paso, pero ... tengo tres hijos y a las puertas del desamparo he de actuar con cabeza fria (como muchos otros) no sonrrei mientras hurgaba buscando los articulos de primera necesidad: leche, azucar harina y esas cosas.
Pero para muchos esto fue una fiesta que acababa de empezar, entraban solo por copete, las jabas y cajas de vino y licores llenaban carritos y el alegre lumpen gritaba de jubilo.
De subito se agotaron los supermercados ( eran como una masa, corrian en jaurias y a su paso solo destruccion) hecharon mano a las bencineras, a las ferreterias, tiendas de ropa y despues a todo.
Esto de ver a la gente asi me tiene muy mal.
Y para que decir el manejo que las autoridades tienen del asunto, no se si vieron las imagenes que hay de talcahuano... ademas hay cosas que no muestran, como el estado del puerto militar, habian pertrechos desparramados por la playa y aparentemente se ha perdido un submarino.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ningun chileno radioafionado? Como esta la coordinacion por alla? Hay centros de ayuda?

Apoyo desde Venezuela


----------



## jreyes (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola !

Acá en Santiago la cosa fue bastante movida.

Concuerdo con KaedusElectroRaik en que es impresentable el que se hayan caído edificios relativamente nuevos (mi casa lleva 30 años en pie y ha resistido dos terremotos y el único daño fue en la puerta principal cuyos tornillos aflojaron dejando la puerta un tanto suelta). A veces la codicia de algunos termina poniendo en riesgo la vida de muchos más...y pensar que se andan ufanando de sus dinerales. Esos tipos simplemente deberían ir a parar a la cárcel ya que son tan malditos como los saquedores que intimidan a la población a punta de escopetas y armas blancas.

A pesar de todo la esparanza está más viva que nunca y volveremos a ponernos de pie.

Un abrazo.

Adiosín...!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 24, 2010)

Bueno, hace ya algún tiempo que pasó esto del terremoto, pero muchas de las consecuencias todavía están presentes.. dejaré algunas fotos de algunas partes de la ciudad de Chillán y algo más:


*Tiradero de monitores a los que les arrancaron las partes con cobre y aluminio:*























*Resquebrajamiento pavimento paso sobre-nivel encima de la línea ferrea.*

















*TV Sharp 30" con trizadura en la carcasa, circuito impreso y deformación de la máscara de sombra.*























*TV LCD LG 32" con trizadura por golpe en la pantalla. Encendido.*






















Saludos!!!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 24, 2010)

He visto las fotos, VEO EL DESASTRE DEL TERREMOTO y lamento mucho por tus objetos destrozados, en especial de tu tv y el LCD, tambien me quede pensando en tu placa... ¿de que era? ¿de un computador?


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 24, 2010)

Lo sentimos mucho por este terremoto chicos, cualquier ayuda, apoyo desde canarias. un saludo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 24, 2010)

Gracias muchachos!!

Ninguno de los dos TVs era mío: El Sharp me lo mandaron a arreglar porque se daño con el terremoto (se cayó), y el LCD me lo encontré botado frente a un edificio, con esa trizadura. A mí ni a mi familia nos pasó nada de consideración, y las pérdidas materiales que sufrimos fueron totalmente insignificantes.


@KaedusElectroRaik: ¿Cuál placa?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 24, 2010)

era del circuito impreso que pusiste en la seccion del TV, y debo suponer que es del televisor ¿verdad=?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 24, 2010)

Sí, es la placa del mismo tv, se quebró alrededor del flyback. Uní todas las pistas cortadas, le cambié el pulsador del power que estaba medio malo, lo enchufé, lo prendí... y la pantalla apareció toda manchada porque se le deformó la máscara de sombra ... al final el dueño me lo regaló por si me servía para sacarle repuestos.


----------

